# [TUTORIAL] Changing the font system (Buxton Sketch, Comic Sans and more)



## denisf1981 (Aug 30, 2015)

*Edit: For the complete change have to edit 5 fonts one by one, Regular, Bold, Light, Semibold and Semilight.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62695763&postcount=63*

*Now it's even easier, a special thank to @ngame Developer of FontChange

http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...nt/xap-dht-font-change-windows-phone-t3192500

*
It works with Windows Phone 8.1 and Windows 10 Mobile

*READ CAREFULLY: 
DO NOT USE OTHER FONTS WITHOUT BEING EDITED, CAN BE YOUR APPLIANCE OCCUR IN LOOPING INFINITE AND YOU BE BOUND TO A RECOVERY*

Obs.¹ have done Interop/Unlok

Obs.² Enable Full FS Access

Obs.³ Having a registry editor (I recommend the CustomPFD 0.5)
*
NEW METHOD*

 1- With the Full FS Access mode connect the device to the PC and navigate to the C: \ This PC \ Windows Phone \ Phone \ Windows \ Fonts and paste the fonts  source (attached at the end of post) 

2- Edit the following records (note the value before editing so you can return if you do not like) 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE - STRING

PATH = SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Fonts

KEY = Segoe UI (TrueType) 
VALUE = segoeui_fontname.ttf 

KEY = Segoe UI Bold (TrueType)
VALUE = segoeuib_fontname.ttf

KEY = Segoe UI Light (TrueType)
VALUE = segoeuil_fontname.ttf

KEY = Segoe UI Semibold (TrueType)
VALUE = seguisb_fontname.ttf

KEY = Segoe UI Semilight (TrueType)
VALUE = segoeuisl_fontname.ttf 

3- Restart your machine and see the result.

Credits: Muntadhar Haydar @MrMHK, Denis Fernandes (me), Richard Kendi Kaku and @Techinicabor

*Default values of the keys, tks @ngame*




        KEY = Segoe UI (TrueType) = segoeui.ttf
KEY = Segoe UI Black (TrueType) = seguibl.ttf 
KEY = Segoe UI Bold (TrueType) = segoeuib.ttf 
KEY = Segoe UI Bold Italic (TrueType) = segoeuiz.ttf 
KEY = Segoe UI Emoji (TrueType) = seguiemj.ttf 
KEY = Segoe UI Historic (TrueType) = seguihis.ttf 
KEY = Segoe UI Italic (TrueType) = segoeuii.ttf 
KEY = Segoe UI Light (TrueType) = segoeuil.ttf 
KEY = Segoe UI Semibold (TrueType) = seguisb.ttf 
KEY = Segoe UI Semilight (TrueType) = segoeuisl.ttf 
KEY = Segoe UI Symbol (TrueType) = seguisym.ttf
    


*TUTORIAL Editing Fonts by* @MrMHK




        1. open your font editing software (I'm using FontForge, just search for it, it's free)
2. open your fonts - the original Segoe and the other that you want.
3. copy from your font to the segoe: in FontForge hold shift key the drag from ! to ~ for full "English" letters, after selection just use Ctrl+C for copying.
4. go to Segoe font and select the same letters you have selected previously then use Ctrl+V for paste.
5. after the pasting done, on the Segoe font windows, goto File > Generate Fonts. make sure the type is TrueType then click save. igonre any caution and continue saving.
6. use the original tutorial to copy and use the new font in your Mobile.
    


Tutorial add EditingFonts.zip and Roboto font, tks @MrMHK :good:

Edit: add full fonts.


----------



## the_virus_ua (Aug 30, 2015)

Do you add more fonts to use in w10m?


----------



## adijagiel (Aug 30, 2015)

the_virus_ua said:


> Do you add more fonts to use in w10m?

Click to collapse



I think these are *samples* of fonts that the author has placed, because they look good on Windows 10 Mobile, and you can use all fonts in Windows\Fonts folder.


----------



## MrMHK (Aug 31, 2015)

the_virus_ua said:


> Do you add more fonts to use in w10m?

Click to collapse



if you have a particular font in your mind I'll try to make it for you 

---------- Post added 31st August 2015 at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was 30th August 2015 at 11:59 PM ----------




adijagiel said:


> I think these are *samples* of fonts that the author has placed, because they look good on Windows 10 Mobile, and you can use all fonts in Windows\Fonts folder.

Click to collapse



be careful if you use a font that is not an edited-segoeui you risk your phone and may have to do a hard reset or WP8.1 recovery via PC


----------



## hecbigcat (Aug 31, 2015)

MrMHK said:


> if you have a particular font in your mind I'll try to make it for you
> 
> ---------- Post added 31st August 2015 at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was 30th August 2015 at 11:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make Roboto like Android sir


----------



## denisf1981 (Aug 31, 2015)

add new font, Oksana


----------



## mlleemiles (Aug 31, 2015)

How do you edit the fonts?


----------



## denisf1981 (Aug 31, 2015)

I use high-logic fontcreator


----------



## Andreigr (Aug 31, 2015)

Why it replaces fonts by 50/50?


----------



## surya467 (Aug 31, 2015)

denisf1981 said:


> I use high-logic fontcreator

Click to collapse



A tutorial ? so we dont have to bother you every time for a new font


----------



## adijagiel (Aug 31, 2015)

Fontcreator tutorials


----------



## ca_guri01 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Also Available for WP 8.1 update 2*

Can We use this font hack in windows phone 8.1 update 2 ??


----------



## surya467 (Aug 31, 2015)

@denisf1981

hey, ok iv been struggling
i got interop unlock, full FS unlock too
I navigate to the folder, paste the font, it says cannot copy

:/


----------



## Zeuss92 (Aug 31, 2015)

denisf1981 said:


> I use high-logic fontcreator

Click to collapse



so u mean, we can modify any fonts by setting options as per screenshot and it will work? or what? pls explain


----------



## MrMHK (Aug 31, 2015)

surya467 said:


> @denisf1981
> 
> hey, ok iv been struggling
> i got interop unlock, full FS unlock too
> ...

Click to collapse



use PC, don't copy from the Mobile File Explorer

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------




Zeuss92 said:


> so u mean, we can modify any fonts by setting options as per screenshot and it will work? or what? pls explain

Click to collapse



let's call your wanted font "x.ttf" then you have to open the segoeui.ttf and x.ttf with a font editing software then copy the letters from x.ttf to segoeui.ttf replacing the originals after this save your new font and be sure it's TrueType then follow instruction to use it


----------



## surya467 (Aug 31, 2015)

> use PC, don't copy from the Mobile File Explorer

Click to collapse



Ofcourse i am using a PC -_-


----------



## Zeuss92 (Aug 31, 2015)

surya467 said:


> Ofcourse i am using a PC -_-

Click to collapse



it's also happening to me. it says my device is not responding


----------



## Sicily98IT (Aug 31, 2015)

Zeuss92 said:


> it's also happening to me. it says my device is not responding

Click to collapse



i have this problem when connect with ssh (see attachments)


----------



## MrMHK (Aug 31, 2015)

you guys who can't copy, do you use MTP full FS access or the ssh server method?


----------



## Zeuss92 (Aug 31, 2015)

MrMHK said:


> you guys who can't copy, do you use MTP full FS access or the ssh server method?

Click to collapse



I use mtp. i tried to restart phone but nothing changed


----------



## surya467 (Aug 31, 2015)

I tried both, cant get it to work :/


----------



## MrMHK (Aug 31, 2015)

what is the error that you get? screenshot, please, we might be able to help


----------



## denisf1981 (Aug 31, 2015)

surya467 said:


> I tried both, cant get it to work :/

Click to collapse



Are you using USB cable with mtp option? It's very low connection.


----------



## irshad2809 (Aug 31, 2015)

*works on wp8.1*

Thanks. I can confirm that it works on Windows phone 8.1 also .


----------



## surya467 (Aug 31, 2015)

denisf1981 said:


> Are you using USB cable with mtp option? It's very low connection.

Click to collapse



Low connection? I tried ssh with wifi, wont work too :/.

edit : ok , @MrMHK , i have interop unlock, I connect phone to PC with FULL FS on.
I can access the files and folders but when i copy font file, it says as in image attached
but if i copy file from phone to PC, it works.

and with ssh, in second screenshot


----------



## MrMHK (Aug 31, 2015)

surya467 said:


> Low connection? I tried ssh with wifi, wont work too :/.
> 
> edit : ok , @MrMHK , i have interop unlock, I connect phone to PC with FULL FS on.
> I can access the files and folders but when i copy font file, it says as in image attached
> but if i copy file from phone to PC, it works

Click to collapse



have you checked IpOverUsb service working or not?


----------



## surya467 (Aug 31, 2015)

MrMHK said:


> have you checked IpOverUsb service working or not?

Click to collapse



yes, iv set it to start manually, but i make sure every time i connect phone, i turn it on, still wont work


----------



## MrMHK (Aug 31, 2015)

surya467 said:


> yes, iv set it to start manually, but i make sure every time i connect phone, i turn it on, still wont work

Click to collapse



can you try another PC?


----------



## surya467 (Aug 31, 2015)

MrMHK said:


> can you try another PC?

Click to collapse



got just this one  nvm ill figure something, thanks for the replies


----------



## denisf1981 (Aug 31, 2015)

surya467 said:


> got just this one  nvm ill figure something, thanks for the replies

Click to collapse



after activating the Full FS Access you have to restart the device, the connection is a little time consuming it. I'm sorry for bad English spoken, I use google translator


----------



## ngame (Sep 1, 2015)

Seems all fonts are not good for using this method . my language is Persian (Right-to-Left) and used this method to convert an Iranian font but the result weren't good for where I wrote or received Persian texts for example in Messages I see some unknown characters in main page and I can't open threads with such texts (it will cause app crashes)
I know that someone will asks for default values so please add these values to the OP :

```
"Segoe UI (TrueType)"="segoeui.ttf"
"Segoe UI Black (TrueType)"="seguibl.ttf"
"Segoe UI Bold (TrueType)"="segoeuib.ttf"
"Segoe UI Bold Italic (TrueType)"="segoeuiz.ttf"
"Segoe UI Emoji (TrueType)"="seguiemj.ttf"
"Segoe UI Historic (TrueType)"="seguihis.ttf"
"Segoe UI Italic (TrueType)"="segoeuii.ttf"
"Segoe UI Light (TrueType)"="segoeuil.ttf"
"Segoe UI Semibold (TrueType)"="seguisb.ttf"
"Segoe UI Semilight (TrueType)"="segoeuisl.ttf"
"Segoe UI Symbol (TrueType)"="seguisym.ttf"
```
these are all default values (exported from emulator) . 
pay attention do not enter "s as values for example if you can see 
"Segoe UI (TrueType)"="segoeui.ttf"
it means search for Segoe UI (TrueType) string value and set segoeui.ttf


----------



## denisf1981 (Sep 1, 2015)

ngame said:


> Seems all fonts are ...

Click to collapse



Thank you @ngame, I edited the first post with your contribution


----------



## vihsalvatore (Sep 1, 2015)

Could someone try Roboto and San Francisco (or Helvetica)?


----------



## denisf1981 (Sep 1, 2015)

vihsalvatore said:


> Could someone try Roboto and San Francisco (or Helvetica)?

Click to collapse



San Francisco (SF iOS8) anexed


----------



## surya467 (Sep 1, 2015)

denisf1981 said:


> after activating the Full FS Access you have to restart the device, the connection is a little time consuming it. I'm sorry for bad English spoken, I use google translator

Click to collapse



Yes i did that, but thanks i got SSH to work now, fonts are working, thank you


----------



## MrMHK (Sep 1, 2015)

this is the Android Roboto font, download now
@vihsalvatore


----------



## cocchet001 (Sep 1, 2015)

Can anyone change Edge browser's font?


----------



## MrMHK (Sep 1, 2015)

cocchet001 said:


> Can anyone change Edge browser's font?

Click to collapse



the websites use their own fonts at most

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------




ngame said:


> Seems all fonts are not good for using this method . my language is Persian (Right-to-Left) and used this method to convert an Iranian font but the result weren't good for where I wrote or received Persian texts for example in Messages I see some unknown characters in main page and I can't open threads with such texts (it will cause app crashes)

Click to collapse



well I'm from Iraq and I think I have a few fonts with edited "Arabic" letters if you're interested


----------



## ngame (Sep 1, 2015)

MrMHK said:


> the websites use their own fonts at most
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks dear neighbor 
Seems some fonts are not working on windows phone. I tried some other fonts they worked . I don't know why some fonts work and some doesn't.


----------



## MrMHK (Sep 1, 2015)

ngame said:


> Thanks dear neighbor
> Seems some fonts are not working on windows phone. I tried some other fonts they worked . I don't know why some fonts work and some doesn't.

Click to collapse



I attached here three fonts with their description in Readme.txt.
to get the font working the "letters" most be in certain positions, any little change and the font will fail.


----------



## ReyBeth Khan (Sep 1, 2015)

> let's call your wanted font "x.ttf" then you have to open the segoeui.ttf and x.ttf with a font editing software then copy the letters from x.ttf to segoeui.ttf replacing the originals after this save your new font and be sure it's TrueType then follow instruction to use it

Click to collapse



Please be spesific, how can we edit the font...? Give more Screenshot for Tutorial.. Thx,,


----------



## MrMHK (Sep 1, 2015)

ReyBeth Khan said:


> Please be spesific, how can we edit the font...? Give more Screenshot for Tutorial.. Thx,,

Click to collapse



this is a quick tutorial about how to edit segoe and put your font (read the Readme.txt file beside the screenshots). please be careful when editing fonts especially with languages which don't use English letters such as Arabic, Persian, Indian, etc.

edit: @denisf1981 if you find this worthy, please add it to the main thread.


----------



## denisf1981 (Sep 1, 2015)

MrMHK said:


> this is a quick tutorial about how to edit segoe and put your font (read the Readme.txt file beside the screenshots). please be careful when editing fonts especially with languages which don't use English letters such as Arabic, Persian, Indian, etc.
> 
> edit: @denisf1981 if you find this worthy, please add it to the main thread.

Click to collapse



Thanks, just edit :good::highfive:


----------



## raghulive (Sep 1, 2015)

@surya467 You had a cable problem or usb port problem .
try to with different cable/port combination

---------- Post added at 21:55 ---------- Previous post was at 21:52 ----------




surya467 said:


> I tried both, cant get it to work :/

Click to collapse



You had a cable problem or usb port problem .
try to with different cable/port combination


----------



## surya467 (Sep 1, 2015)

raghulive said:


> @surya467 You had a cable problem or usb port problem .
> try to with different cable/port combination
> 
> ---------- Post added at 21:55 ---------- Previous post was at 21:52 ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



nothing like that, i tried 2-3 different cables, but ya i got it done with ssh, thanks


----------



## vihsalvatore (Sep 2, 2015)

MrMHK said:


> this is the Android Roboto font, download now
> @vihsalvatore

Click to collapse



Yep, but I don't want to try it myself


----------



## jaysanghani13 (Sep 2, 2015)

When i try to insall APKTPWIN10 its show "service windows phone IP over USB transport failed to starr.verify that you have sufficient privilege to start system service. What to do now


----------



## raghulive (Sep 2, 2015)

How about Code2000 fonts ,i didn't change anything but it looks good
but don't enter it under 
KEY = Segoe UI Emoji (TrueType) . and
KEY = Segoe UI Bolditalic (TrueType)
keep 
this KEY = Segoe UI Emoji (TrueType) = seguiemj.ttf
KEY = Segoe UI Bold Italic (TrueType) = segoeuiz.ttf   as they  are
remaining Segoe UI you can use Code 2000:- link


----------



## MrMHK (Sep 2, 2015)

jaysanghani13 said:


> When i try to insall APKTPWIN10 its show "service windows phone IP over USB transport failed to starr.verify that you have sufficient privilege to start system service. What to do now

Click to collapse



though it's not the correct thread, go to Task Manager > Services > IpOverUsbSev > Right Click > Start


----------



## ngame (Sep 2, 2015)

Guys , I made it easier for you to change your device fonts . only deploy see this thread : 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...nt-change-windows-phone-t3192500#post62638255

if it's possible please add this app to OP . thanks for your Registry hack sharing man.


----------



## denisf1981 (Sep 3, 2015)

ngame said:


> if it's possible please add this app to OP . thanks for your Registry hack sharing man.

Click to collapse



Thank you, already edited the first post

and add two more fonts, Andy and MV Boli


----------



## ca_guri01 (Sep 4, 2015)

Can any one please edit comic sans font and reduce its font size, because the current edited comic sans font is big in some places, like in action centre the date is croped last digit of month number. So can anyone please reduce the font size by just so that it will show all things properly, or else tell me how to reduce font size with fontforge app & then i'll do it myself.


----------



## th4nm4nh (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks for sharing a great app.
I have 1 question Can I change font to display other language not only English (example Chinese)?
Thanks


----------



## MrMHK (Sep 4, 2015)

th4nm4nh said:


> Thanks for sharing a great app.
> I have 1 question Can I change font to display other language not only English (example Chinese)?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



if the segoe font has Chinese letters, then edit the font using my tutorial which is available at OP


----------



## ca_guri01 (Sep 4, 2015)

can you help me, see my post above #52


----------



## MrMHK (Sep 4, 2015)

ca_guri01 said:


> can you help me, see my post above #52

Click to collapse



I think you can search for a "light-weight" comic if exists then editing the segoe font


----------



## ca_guri01 (Sep 4, 2015)

MrMHK said:


> I think you can search for a "light-weight" comic if exists then editing the segoe font

Click to collapse



Ok, i'll search for it.. Thanks


----------



## th4nm4nh (Sep 4, 2015)

MrMHK said:


> if the segoe font has Chinese letters, then edit the font using my tutorial which is available at OP

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply 
But unfortunately in Segoe font doesn't have any Chinese letters.
Other, I found some fonts with bigger size 6~12MB which have Chinese letters inside, so I can change at there and do same as manual edit registries with edited font, right?
Thanks


----------



## MrMHK (Sep 4, 2015)

th4nm4nh said:


> Thanks for reply
> But unfortunately in Segoe font doesn't have any Chinese letters.
> Other, I found some fonts with bigger size 6~12MB which have Chinese letters inside, so I can change at there and do same as manual edit registries with edited font, right?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



until now the hack we know and use requires an edited-version of segoe, so adding a letters the font doesn't contain may not work, or worse may damage the software.
I think there's a workaround (you can do it on your own risk), try to download a Chinese keyboard then copy the Segoe file from the Mobile fonts folder, edit it and put it back.


----------



## denisf1981 (Sep 5, 2015)

Add new font on 1st post, Sketch Flow


----------



## karaki93 (Sep 6, 2015)

I've tried it and it works but when changing the font the phone doesn't recognize arabic words anymore just replace them with symbols hope there is fix for this


----------



## MrMHK (Sep 6, 2015)

karaki93 said:


> I've tried it and it works but when changing the font the phone doesn't recognize arabic words anymore just replace them with symbols hope there is fix for this

Click to collapse



have you tried this? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62614113&postcount=40


----------



## denisf1981 (Sep 6, 2015)

For the complete change have to edit 5 fonts one by one, Regular, Bold, Light, Semilight and Semibold


----------



## MrCego (Sep 10, 2015)

I have no access to font folder, just display a popup "The phone is disconnected".


----------



## denisf1981 (Sep 10, 2015)

MrCego said:


> I have no access to font folder, just display a popup "The phone is disconnected".

Click to collapse



Restart your phone


----------



## NinjaGrinch (Sep 12, 2015)

Anyone willing to provide a screenshot of it running Ubuntu (Regular) font?


----------



## denisf1981 (Sep 13, 2015)

NinjaGrinch said:


> Anyone willing to provide a screenshot of it running Ubuntu (Regular) font?

Click to collapse



attached in the first post


----------



## raghulive (Sep 15, 2015)

in 10536.1004 light ,semi-light,semi bold are missing but working fine,font changer app also works fine


----------



## adijagiel (Sep 26, 2015)

denisf1981 said:


> KEY = Segoe UI Semibold (TrueType)
> VALUE = segoeuisl_fontname.ttf
> 
> KEY = Segoe UI Semilight (TrueType)
> VALUE = seguisb_fontname.ttf

Click to collapse



In the first post is a mistake - Semibold and Semilight registry keys are swapped.


----------



## denisf1981 (Sep 27, 2015)

adijagiel said:


> In the first post is a mistake - Semibold and Semilight registry keys are swapped.

Click to collapse



thanks


----------



## vill_vishal (Dec 8, 2015)

there is an error during the deploying time .An Error is :0x81030120


----------



## MrCego (Dec 8, 2015)

Are you has interop unlock or dev unlock your phone?


----------



## kam3r (Dec 10, 2015)

*Font change*

confirmed working on LUMIA 920.

:good::good::good::good:


----------



## goldenevil47 (Dec 17, 2015)

*Please Help....*

I am using Windows 10 Home and Lumia 540.
I interop unlocked and enabled Full FS Access.
I am able to see Windows/Fonts folder but whenever I try to copy BuxtonSketch fonts into the folder I get an error " THE DEVICE HAS EITHER STOPPED RESPONDING OR HAS BEEN DISCONNECTED ". At the same time when I copy any file to MMC it works fine.
Anyone please help me....


----------



## Ranjan kataria (Dec 28, 2015)

goldenevil47 said:


> I am using Windows 10 Home and Lumia 540.
> I interop unlocked and enabled Full FS Access.
> I am able to see Windows/Fonts folder but whenever I try to copy BuxtonSketch fonts into the folder I get an error " THE DEVICE HAS EITHER STOPPED RESPONDING OR HAS BEEN DISCONNECTED ". At the same time when I copy any file to MMC it works fine.
> Anyone please help me....

Click to collapse



Use the new method by DTH team deploy the app and enjoy


----------



## x_orange90_x (Dec 28, 2015)

You don't have to put the fonts in that specific folder. All of my fonts are unzipped into a folder placed in Downloads on SD Card. Just deploy the app (I had to use the 8.0 version of the SDK), copy the unzipped fonts to the SD card or phone, open the app and go to select the font you want. Make sure you select the segoeui file. You'll get two NGame messages, then reboot your phone.

This has worked with both of my Lumia 640s. Good luck


----------



## Prasanna Thapa (Jan 2, 2016)

*Great*

Love the sketchflow font. Nice idea thanks worked in Lumia 630


----------



## Ranjan kataria (Jan 2, 2016)

Can u provide wp10 fonts so we can use it on our wp8.1


----------



## vHAPpY (Jun 27, 2016)

goldenevil47 said:


> I am using Windows 10 Home and Lumia 540.
> I interop unlocked and enabled Full FS Access.
> I am able to see Windows/Fonts folder but whenever I try to copy BuxtonSketch fonts into the folder I get an error " THE DEVICE HAS EITHER STOPPED RESPONDING OR HAS BEEN DISCONNECTED ". At the same time when I copy any file to MMC it works fine.
> Anyone please help me....

Click to collapse



How did you interop unlocked and enabled Full FS Access you lumia 540? can share please?


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 27, 2016)

Someone has more fonts?


----------



## Alin63992 (Aug 1, 2016)

denisf1981 said:


> *Edit: For the complete change have to edit 5 fonts one by one, Regular, Bold, Light, Semibold and Semilight.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62695763&postcount=63*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi! Everytime I try to copy the font files in the Windows \ Fonts folder, I get an error saying "Cannot copy <font name>. The device has either stopped responding or has been disconnected." although my phone is with the screen on and unlocked. Please help me!:angel:


----------



## denisf1981 (Aug 2, 2016)

Zeuss92 said:


> I use mtp. i tried to restart phone but nothing changed

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/app-font-style-app-en-pt-t3428967


----------



## dmw_4814 (Aug 8, 2016)

So, I'm assuming this app changes the font system wide; every where? By every where, I mean the phone dialer keypad; the messaging app; the music player; the web browser, etc, etc?

I've been using Android phones for the last several years. One of the major reasons for that had been my ability to root my Android phones and install Comic Sans as my system wide font. If this app gives me that ability on Windows Mobile, well then... 

I think this is going to make me come back to Windows Mobile. Well, this and the fact the HP Elite x3 is as big - bigger, in fact - than my Nexus 6!


----------



## guhang4 (Aug 23, 2016)

*refreshing my lumia*

thank you bro ..works on my lumia 525


----------



## souvik095 (Sep 7, 2016)

Ubuntu font tends to stick to the upper part of the text field instead of being in the exact middle.. Any solutions??


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi all,

I've done up a set of fonts with Helvetica for use on the Windows Phone OS. Screenshots attached below along with the font for your enjoyment. Have fun!

UPDATE: I've updated the fonts to include more characters and also to fix the issue where the numbers in system apps and the clock on the system tray would still be using Segoe. Updated screenshots below and old font has been removed.


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Sep 19, 2017)

Another thing, is there a known way to change the font of the lockscreen clock? It seems to be the only thing that is stuck to Segoe.

EDIT: Fixed. Rectified in edited post above. Was an issue with the glyphs


----------



## Ferrybigger (Oct 4, 2017)

AlvinPhilemon said:


> Another thing, is there a known way to change the font of the lockscreen clock? It seems to be the only thing that is stuck to Segoe

Click to collapse



You need to change all five segoe files and it will be done 

(use font forge for changing)


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Oct 4, 2017)

Ferrybigger said:


> You need to change all five segoe files and it will be done
> 
> (use font forge for changing)

Click to collapse



I've done that with my Helvetica fonts, but my System Tray clock and any system apps that have numbers use Segoe. All other apps will use Helvetica.


----------



## abrahamjohn891 (Dec 8, 2017)

*Great Job*

This works perfectly on my phone.  Please add Lucida Console font.


----------



## CreativeGamer03 (Jun 28, 2018)

Can you make a "Waiting for the sunrise" font for me?
Just add more styles manually


----------

